# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال تغییر رشته در دانشگاه

## shahriar

با سلام.
متن ارسالی از یکی از دوستاان:
آیا با مدارک فوق دیپلم معماری بخوایم تغییر رشته بدیم به کارشناسی هتل داری مشکلی سر راه وجود داره یا نه؟روند طی شدن این پروسه به چه صورته

----------

